# Michigan masonic brothers!!



## jimakar (Jul 8, 2013)

Just wondering if any brothers on here are from Michigan and if so what lodge? 
I hail from Jefferson #553 in Saint Clair Shores. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## onthesquare (Jul 8, 2013)

Hail brother,  I am located in Grand Rapids,Mi.. My lodge is Grand Rapids #34. I look forward to coresponding with you and sharing light in Michigan masonry. In brotherhood ,mike


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jimakar (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice to meet you brother, it's nice to find other brothers in my state. I actually go out to Grand Rapids about once a month or so to visit friends. Next time I'm out that way I would love to visit your  lodge. If you don't mind me asking, what made you decide to become a mason?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## onthesquare (Jul 11, 2013)

Brother jimakar, 
 Our lodge is dark in July and August but consider this an open invitation. We meet the second Wednesday of each month at 1830 for fellowship and lodge at 1930.
 If you will be in Grand Rapids  before this ,drop me a line. We could possibly meet .

                                                                In brotherhood , mike


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jimakar (Jul 14, 2013)

Well thank you and I'm sure I will be, and the same invitation goes to you as well, we meet the first Thursday of each month and we usually have degree work or fellowship if we do not have anything planned for the night. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

